# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  boot 2007

## ws4ever

moin,
war von euch schon einer bei der boot? wenn ja dann erzhlt doch nen bisschen und gebt nen paar tipps.
gre ws4ever

----------


## greifswald

> wenn ja dann erzhlt doch nen bisschen



Die erste berlieferte Erwhnung eines Schaufelradantriebs findet sich in der rmischen Kriegsschrift De Rebus Bellicis.





> und gebt nen paar tipps.




Eierkuchenteig wird besonders locker, wenn man Buttermilch anstelle von Frischmilch nimmt

----------


## Hangman

Toll was man so alles auf der Boot 2007 n Dsseldoof lernen kann

----------


## Gattuso

Ganz ernsthaft:

Boot war nicht berrauschend! Am Gun Stand gab es als Rabatt quasi nix. Auer einer Cap. Die Preise waren die Internetpreise. Und ein Surfboard habe ich mir im Sommer neu fr 550EUR gekauft und wollte nun fr nen Bekannten das gleiche nochmals kaufen. Das gab es am gnstigsten beim Surfkeppler fr 590EUR.  ION Neo fr 130EUR gekauft. Allerdings nur weil der wie angegossen passt. Gnstiger bekommt man Standardgren sicherlich auch im Shop. Die 130 waren nicht verhandelbar.

----------

